# Lucky fractured a tooth



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky's jaw appeared swollen last night. Husband looked at his teeth and there was swelling and some D/C so we went to E vets and they x-rayed and started some antibiotics. He had surgery today and they cleaned his teeth ,removed the abscessed one and scraped his gums. He is sleeping on his blanky right now. He has had a rough summer. We have antibiotics and tramadol for him. My boy is doing ok thank god and handled the anesthetic well. I think we need a charm or a St. Francis medal for him.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry Lucky is having a rough summer, hope he feels better and heals quickly.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He definitely has the right name. Lucky is one lucky dog! Sending healing thoughts to you...


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I can only imagine how stressful that must have been. 
So happy to hear that he made it through the surgery and is recuperating!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Poor Lucky, that sounds so painful! I hope he feels better soon


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys for the support. Loneforce he is a very lucky boy. We caught before it caused him to go septic and he handled the surgery . He's still pretty out of it but we have pain meds and lots of soft food. just got to make sure he doesn't dehydrate and keeps his strength up.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy cow, you have been through the wringer! I will make a wish for him on my wishing jar for a speedy recovery!

Big hugs and lay some kisses on Lucky from me and G


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Gator Bytes. I have to kiss him on the head between his ears cause he's pretty sore everywhere else. Jaw isnt swollen but they scraped his gums and he is so stiff.He's drinking but not eating and we need to make some soup for him.He went outside today but he's still pretty out of it. He does not like drugged.They gave him hydromorphine on Weds night and then the sedative for surgery.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Aww.... Healing thoughts for Lucky. Hope he feels more like himself soon!!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Aw, poor guy! I hope he starts feeling better soon. Give him a hug from me.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Try giving him some baby food, it might be a little less messy than soup if his mouth/jaw is sore. I had to give it to Pasta in a syringe when she had a vestibular episode issue and would not eat for close to a week.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Hugs to you and Lucky. Praying for a speedy recovery and some good news - You deserve it!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. he ate his ice cream over half of it. I need to scrub carpet now. Ill pick up some baby food tonight. My husband mad a broth soup and I'm going to pick up some more self serve and Pepcid since the antibiotic can cause stomach upset.


----------

